
Climeon could make geothermal as widely accessible as wind and solar – Quartz - galacticdessert
https://qz.com/1566234/climeon-could-make-geothermal-as-widely-accessible-as-wind-and-solar/
======
galacticdessert
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-climeons-technology-
takes...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-climeons-technology-takes-low-
temperature-next-level-denbow)

This other article explains a bit better the technology behind it. It is
indeed an ORC, but they seem to have taken some interesting design choices
with the working fluid to increase the cost/efficiency ratio

